# A scientific study: A pint of coffee and concentration levels



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

As none and/or some of you may and/or may not already know I'm trying to do an MSc in Clinical Nutrition stuff and I should be working right now but I'm finding it increasingly difficult as I work my way through a pint of aeropress brewed coffee.

I therefore theorize that while a certain amount of caffeine intake is beneficial in improving concentration levels , an imperial pint of coffee actually has adverse affects (as I can barely focus in on my tiny font on my computer).

Distraction becomes heightened as sustained concentration on one task because more difficult. Also actually reading or taking in any information becomes a serious challenge.

(I really should be working)

Has anyone else experienced similar mind blunting effects of a pint of coffee? My hypothesis is that there is a window of caffeine intake within which beneficial effects can be felt, however intake beyond this window i.e. a pint, has deleterious effects on cognitive function and symptoms such as tunnel vision, 'warping' and general 'out of body experiences' can be felt.

I should probably drink some water and go for a walk. Thanks for the distraction coffee forums.

(If anyone wants to actually partake in an intellectual discussion I am of course interested, otherwise please indicate what you do during your caffeine-induced distractions).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Caffeine is a very poor substance for increasing focus, concentration, alertness etc. I tend to find it makes me distracted, agetated and sm left feeling 'dirty' and tired.

These are far better subtitutes : - Dendrobine, Dendroxine, Dendramine, B-Phenylethylamine, N,N-Dimethyl-B-Phenylethylamine, N,N-Diethyl-B-Phenylethylamine & N-Methyltyramine . LOL


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> As none and/or some of you may and/or may not already know I'm trying to do an MSc in Clinical Nutrition stuff and I should be working right now but I'm finding it increasingly difficult as I work my way through a pint of aeropress brewed coffee.
> 
> I therefore theorize that while a certain amount of caffeine intake is beneficial in improving concentration levels , an imperial pint of coffee actually has adverse affects (as I can barely focus in on my tiny font on my computer).
> 
> ...


Your experience mirrors mine almost exactly! I feel like I have to be pretty careful with caffeine if I want to get much work done.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Caffeine is a very poor substance for increasing focus, concentration, alertness etc. I tend to find it makes me distracted, agetated and sm left feeling 'dirty' and tired.
> 
> These are far better subtitutes : - Dendrobine, Dendroxine, Dendramine, B-Phenylethylamine, N,N-Dimethyl-B-Phenylethylamine, N,N-Diethyl-B-Phenylethylamine & N-Methyltyramine . LOL


Gary how do you have such a broad knowledge of stimulants and psychodelics?

Remember Luke that Steve told us he once drank a few litres of brewed coffee in a day and felt fine.

I think I'd be in a really bad place if I drank that much. I'm in inside the 'inner side' of the inside....


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I've had all those symptoms after exceeding my limit.

Some knowledge of drugs you two have - one to be able to spell all those and the other to know what they are.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

it can take quite a bit for me to get to your stage but i have had it once or twice, concentration is the first to go, all the rest as you should now are all the bodies systems struggling to keep working, if you get as far as heart palpations thats when lots of water is a good idea, and caffeine is not the only stimulant that if OD the body can no longer keep a chemical balance, thats when reality takes a nice little holiday. unless you start with lysergic acid then all bets are off









Good luck with your MSc


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you have a supersize aeropress?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was in a perpetual state of what you just described for some time, I have cut back my intake though as it was starting to bum me out and I'm actually considering a caffeine break for a month as it can't be good for the old neurons running on 11 all the time. A little paradoxical really because coffee has sometimes been the very reason I've lost the focus to write on here! The most annoying caffeine side affect that I suffer with is inability to trust my own spelling, so I find myself constantly checking google on my spellings!

Last time I spoke to Dave F, he was having a month off coffee because he has developed tinnitus!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ketotfin or diphenhydramine have been shown to reset adrenal fatigue from overuse of stimulants. 10-14 days off is probably easier and cheaper


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Do you have a supersize aeropress?


Has Bean dilution method although I like the idea of a pint sized aeropress.

I have really bad headaches if I don't have my morning coffee. Too afraid to go cold turkey.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I have really bad headaches if I don't have my morning coffee. Too afraid to go cold turkey.


I can empathise with you on that one mate!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Multiple trips to toilet........


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've just started my second cup of brewed coffee this morning and this is a 20g 350ml v60 that is tasting rather good (still on the Vilca).

I am however slightly concerned as I'm starting to feel the onset of caffeine-induced slo-mo syndrome.

If I drink lots and lots of coffee do you think I can make this go away?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

It would be good if that was the cure









I've been like this several times over the last week or two.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I consumed a product called Warrior 'Rush' prior to a workout yesterday. The ingredients were :

B3 16mg

B5 6mg

B6 1.4mg

B1 1.1mg

B9 0.2mg

B12 0.2mg

B7 0.05mg

3.3g of Amino Acids inc Beta Alanine, Taurine, Citruline Malate

*250mg of Caffeine Anhydrous*

The result - yawning, lethargy and struggled to burn 600 cals in 42 mins on the cross trainer (normally 30 mins)

I fully understand the slo-mo effect & once again conclude that caffeine in high doses is bad um-kay


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just bought a naked PF for my cherub.....finally!

Also going to pick up a bag of Red Brick and possibly Sweetshop.

All of this for my re-acquaintance with my beloved Cherub!

I'm expecting to drink 15+ espressos a day









Lets see my heart and mind cope with that









Also Gary 250mg caffeine is completely insane. I'm guessing that less than half of that will actually be absorbed in your gut, otherwise you would probably go into convulsive shock.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i have the same effects myself.. if i have too much espresso, i get a very fuzzy sensation in my head, i find it hard to stay still and relax, and my skin tends to produce more oils making me feel slightly gross lol. Its why I have to moderate my caffeine intake to at most two coffee's a day, and no later than 6pm on the last of these.

I'm considering trying decaf blends now that i'm going to have a grinder. I can just dose and grind as needed.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Omg (definitely resurrecting this thread) I went to a fairly new cafe on old street called The Timberyard today.

They serve Has Beans with Jabberwocky as house espresso blend and Costa Rica Licho as brewed.

Decided to try a double espresso then shared a chemex for 2 (this was brewed in a 6-8 chemex) between me and my gf. After we left we both felt a bit edgy then an hour later we were both feeling very dizzy and disorientated.

Only just recovered now but that was definitely beyond the warpy zone!

Bad times!


----------

